# Help Selling Your Rv



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I owned my 26RLS for 5 years and needed to sell it. After keeping it in showroom condition for a couple of weeks and several people who wanted to see it and never show up I made the decision to take it to a consignment lot. Just to be clear, I am in no way connected with this organization. They just provided a very valuable service for me. I took it to PPL RV in Houston, Tx. I understand they get consignments from all over the US. I took it over there on April 24th. They appraised it and I was out of there in less than 2 hours. They were very professional and after I paid them their fees (10%) I will clear more than I had it advertised locally and on this site..... and no sweat on my part. By the way, the trailer closed today. Am I a happy camper????? Well, I'm happy....just not a camper right now. But that will change within the next few months I hope.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad you're happy with the sale...... but somebody's got to ask....what you guna get????----Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PPL has a good reputation for selling and buying, I've heard a number of good comments about their consignments too, glad it worked for you!


----------

